# DVLA return envelope with address



## TriciaEvans (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi guys. I received a form from dvla including a return envelope. The envelope have already a written address on the front. Is this where i will send the form i filled up. The address is swansea sa99 1yw . I paid my license through online. And the identity proof i will send is my brp. I thought the address to send back documents issued inside the uk is in dvla swansea sa99 1ad. And non uk documentd is sa99 1af, im pretty confused


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It'll all get there in the end.

If you do a Google search for the various different postcodes, the search results will come back to the same location - the DVLA.

If something arrives at the wrong postcode, it may take a day or two for it to get to the right location within the DVLA (address mistakes can happen, so don't worry - you're likely not the first to be in this situation) but rest assured that all of the addresses are going to arrive at the DVLA.


----------

